# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Автозаполнение документов "Расчеты по страховым взносам". Бухгалтерия 7.7

## vovchicnn

В новых отчетах "Подготовка сведений для ПФР" корректное распределение уплат возможно лишь при точном заполнении документов "Расчеты по страховым взносам", которые появились в последних релизах. Т.е. проблему распределения 1С решили (см. ниже как они ее решили), но таким образом, что правильность этого распределения полностью зависит от пользователя. 

Если кратко, то представленная обработка автоматически создаёт документы типа "Расчеты по страховым взносам" (необходимые для формирования отчётности в ПФР), за выбранный период. При чём, в выбранный период могут попасть платежи за прошедший период, при этом будут созданы документы и за этот период, либо откорректированы имеющиеся. Например: Вы все перчисления сделали 1 раз, но за весь год: в таком случае всё распределится пропорционально по всему периоду.
Важно: учитыватся проводки Дб 69 => Кр 51, т.е. только фактически перечисленные.
P.S.: Могут быть нестыковки: они (как правило), связаны с тем, что месяц начисления не соответствует месяцу платежа, неточность платежа и пр. В любом случае, при следующем использовании обработки все неточности принимаются во внимание.

Консультации по использованию обработки - бесплатны по адресу 1c-sos@rambler.ru Обязательно пишите имя обработки!

----------

drabov (05.02.2012), ikorol (09.02.2012), TargoiD (02.02.2012), zll (30.01.2012), Владочка (02.02.2012)

----------


## zll

спасибо

----------


## Xamik

отлично!

----------


## Lenamoy

замечательно

---------- Post added at 14:56 ---------- Previous post was at 14:53 ----------

спасибо

----------


## vovchicnn

Коллеги, благодарен всем кому понравилось и пригодилось.
Однако... это уже забытая тема для меня.
Вот что на подходе:
1. Аналог данной обработки для НДФЛ. Как Вам известно, сия бяка сдаётся по тем же принципам.
2. В упрощенке не работает отчётность ПФР ВООБЩЕ!!! Ни персонифицированная, ни регламентированная. Вот, занимаюсь ремонтом 1С-ных обрехов.
Если кому интересно, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru

----------


## Beeholder

спасибо а то сбился искать как исправить ситуацию

----------


## Владочка

пасибки)

----------


## TargoiD

спасибо

----------


## sirogaranes

*vovchicnn*,
как скачать Вашу обработку если она закрыта

----------


## Касякова

спасибо

----------


## drabov

А как скачать обработку?

---------- Post added at 17:15 ---------- Previous post was at 17:14 ----------

Где взять эту обработку :(

----------

